# shed antler display! many ways to hang!



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Love this!


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice work. Which braid style did you use for the display?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

if anyone is interested in them I can make a couple. i dont have much material left. but can make a few more. Inbox me!


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

that is awesome man congrats


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

My hands hurt looking at those braids. But nice!!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone need one? I had enough material to make 3 more.


----------



## Mnrecurve (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice display!


----------

